# Mille fleur booted bantam X sebright????



## John2016 (Apr 11, 2016)

Can someone show me what a Mille fleur booted bantam crossed with a silver sebright looks like?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I didn't think the offspring would all look the same.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Crossed? There is no way to know since there are a ton of hidden genetics that are being combined in the two different breeds. You might get feathered feet, you might not.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Most likely predominantly black birds with really bad gold spangling/lacing.... those two colors aren't particularly compatible... but as Robin says if they have something else in the background you could literally get anything...


----------

